# Wie lang dauert ein Rahmentausch bei CUBE??



## Trialbiker82 (7. September 2010)

Nabend!!!

Ich hatte in letzter Zeit immer wieder so ein knartzen zwischen Sattelstütze und Sattelrohr. Obwohl ich immer wieder versucht hab zu putzen und zu fetten ist das knartzen nicht weg gegangen.
Heute dann beim putzen hab ich dann einen Riss neben der Aussparung oben am Sattelrohr entdeckt




Kann mir jemand sagen wie lang eine Reklamation bei CUBE dauert, vorallem jetzt wo die Messen sind und die 2011 produziert werden?
Wie kann so ein Riss überhaupt entstehen? Ich fahre normales CC wofür der Rahmen ausgelegt ist, ich fahr keine Treppen und mach keine Sprünge. 

Achso wäre noch eventuell wichtig! Ich hab ein 2010er LTD TEAM


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. September 2010)

Gibts den eine telefonnummer von CUBE?
Auf der Homepage find ich nur e-mail Adresse und ich rede lieber persönlich midem Menschen auf der anderen Seite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rammsteinbiker (7. September 2010)

Cube wird dich an deinen Händler verweisen. Die Dauer der Abwicklung hängt ja auch ein wenig von der Handlungsgeschwindigkeit deines Händlers ab.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. September 2010)

Naja würd halt gern wissen wie lang es son ungefähr dauert. Ich weis das Dienstags bei meim Händler Bike wegen Reklamationen abgeholt wird.
Bin echt gefrustet und vorallem kan ich mir absolut nicht vorstellen wie´s zu so einem Riss kommen kann.


----------



## S.D. (7. September 2010)

Das läßt sich nicht sagen. Wenn es ein 08/15-Bike ist, wo genügend Rahmen vorrätig sind, geht das sehr schnell.
Vor 3 Jahren hatte ich Freitags mein Bike beim Händler abgegeben und nach genau einer Woche kam das Bike mit Austauschrahmen wieder beim Händler an.

Gruß


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. September 2010)

Naja ich hab gehört das die LTD Serie dieses Jahr super ging und es deshalb keine mehr verfügbar seien
Kann man beim Händler die Wunschfarbe wählen?
Das 2011er ist weiß-blau und das will ich nicht wirklich, dann lieber das schwarze auch wenn ich eine weiße Gabel hab.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. September 2010)

Sorry das ich nochmal frage aber kann mir einer sagen wie´s zu so einem Riss kommen Kann?
Ich bin Metallbauer und mir ist es schleihaft wie das Rohr so reißen kann


----------



## S.D. (7. September 2010)

Trialbiker82 schrieb:


> Sorry das ich nochmal frage aber kann mir einer sagen wie´s zu so einem Riss kommen Kann?
> Ich bin Metallbauer und mir ist es schleihaft wie das Rohr so reißen kann



Ich könnte mir vorstellen, daß das Sitzrohr nicht maßhaltig war.
Womöglich auch einfach ein Materialfehler.

Gruß


----------



## Trialbiker82 (7. September 2010)

Oh danke, das berühigt mich ein bissel. Ich dachte ich hab was falsch gemacht wie z.B. Sattelklemme zu fest gemacht.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2010)

Hallo!!!
Heute beim Händler gewesen und wieder war alles unkompliziert. 
Am Freitag oder Samstag bekomm ich bescheid ob´s der 2010er in weiß-rot wird oder ob´s der 2011er in schwarz wird. Schwarz würde mir auch gut gefallen weil zeitlos und immer schick
Das einzige, meine Gabel ist weiß und ich weis nicht so recht ob das harmoniert.


----------



## MikeYankee (8. September 2010)

Also bei mir war der Rahmen innerhalb einer Woche da. Sehr schnelle Abwicklung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (8. September 2010)

Jupp das hat mein Händler auch gesagt. Sie machen ein Foto, schicken es hin und die schicken gleich einen neuen. Nicht wie bei meinem Carver, erst hin schicken, dann bearbeiten und dann erst neuen Rahmen schicken


----------



## MikeYankee (8. September 2010)

habe bei meinem 09er Modell auch schon den 10er Rahmen bekommen.


----------



## Milan0 (9. September 2010)

bei mir dauerte der Rahmentausch genau 1 Tag.

Hatte beim Händler reklamiert (Verfärbung von Schwarz nach Braun), der hat sich von CUBE einen neuen Rahmen schicken lassen.

Als er dann da war, Bike morgens zum Händler und Nachmittags wieder abgeholt


----------



## motorsportfreak (9. September 2010)

hab anstatt 2008 auch nach wenigen Tagen nen 2010 bekommen!

War unkompliziert!


----------



## Trialbiker82 (11. September 2010)

Seit Mittwoch steht das Bike beim Händler und CUBE hat sich noch nicht auf das gewünschte Foto geäußert
Hoffentlich wirds Montag was, so das ich endlich erfahr was für ein Rahmen es wird und wann ich mein Bike holen kann.


----------



## HanzWenz (28. März 2011)

Servus,
hab das selbe Problem, Riss an genau der gleichen stelle.
Warte jetzt auch schon 3 Wochen auf eine Stellungnahme.

  Wie ist das bei dir denn nun Ausgegangen?

  Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialbiker82 (29. März 2011)

Hallo!!!
ich glaub es dauerte 1 Woche. Mein Händler hatte diesen Rahmen noch liegen und wartete bis zur freigabe von Cube.

Weist du wie der Riss entstanden sein kann? Ich rätzel noch immer über das warum.

Viel Glück für eine schnelle Abwicklung!!!!!


----------



## HanzWenz (30. März 2011)

Ich hab ja denn eindruck das wird eine Never- Ending- Story 

Ich weiß net denke mal Materialfehler durch die bearbeitung, fest angezogener Schnellspanner und nen zu dicken Hintern 

Mal im ernst denke das da Luft zwischen Sattelstütze und Sitzrohr (heißt das so) war. Und wenn der Schnellspanner nuu zugeknallt war das es mit der Zeit und Belastung denn Riss gab. 

Mit der einer Woche haste glaub aber gut Glück gehabt 

Grüße


----------



## Trialbiker82 (30. März 2011)

Warum never ending Story? 
Kopf hoch, das wird schon. 

Das mit dem zu großen Rohrdurchmesser haben ich und mein Händler auch festgestellt, deshalb haben wir beim neuen Rahmen genau drauf geachtet das das nicht so ist. Naja und bis jetzt klappts *3mal auf Holz klopf*


----------



## HanzWenz (31. März 2011)

naja weil ich seit 3 Wochen warte und noch net mal weiß ob das für Cube wirklich nen Garantie fall ist.


----------



## Trialbiker82 (31. März 2011)

Klar ist das ein Garantiefall, wie lang hast´n das Bike schon?
Weil es gibt ja eine Gewährleistung und da sind die in der Pflicht zu beweisen das es kein Fehler von denen ist


----------



## Trialbiker82 (3. April 2011)

Und hat sich bei  dir was getan?


----------



## HanzWenz (4. April 2011)

Servus, 
ja ende letze woche gabs dann endlich Infos, sei kein Garantiefall.
Versteh ja nicht wieso ein und der selbe Riss einmal ein Garantiefall ist und einmal nicht.
Mein Händler hat mir dann einen Kolanz austausch angeboten, für 250 
Wobei ich immerdachte Kolanz sei nee kostenlose angelegenheit 

Wie auch immer jetzt am Mi soll es fertig sein und mich dann doch nix kosten.

Alles sehr merkwürdig, endweder weiß Cube net so recht was sie machen und ich hab nen tollen Händler. Oder anders rum und der wollt noch paar Euros rauschlagen.

Grüße


----------



## Trialbiker82 (4. April 2011)

Es muß doch ein Begründung geben warum es kein Garantiefall sein sollte.
Man sollte eine Bike mehrere Jahre fahren können und die Sattelstütze so oft hin und her schieben können wie man will. 
Aber weiste was, gestern knackte es wieder so kommisch und natürlich schaute ich gleich das Sattelrohr an. Zu 100% der gleiche Riss an der gleichen Stelle
Ich bin 1,70m groß und fahr ein 18" Rahmen. Die Sattelstütze nemals zu weiit draußen.

Morgen ist mein Ansprechpartner wieder im Geschäft und die Fotos des Riss liegen schon im Postdfacheingang

Eins steht fest der Rahmen wirds nicht nochmal


----------



## HanzWenz (5. April 2011)

Hoi,
naja sagten es sei selbstverschuldet.
Ich hab das auch nur Telefonisch so gehört, kann dazu leider nicht mehr sagen, möglicherweise Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.

Vieleicht bekommste ja nen 2011 Rahmen und hast mehr glück mit dem 

Grüße


----------



## Trialbiker82 (5. April 2011)

Aha, wirklich aussagekräftig ist das nicht
Naja wenigstes bekommste den Rahmen trotzdem kostenlos. 

Ich hoff mal das das die Woche noch anrollen wird. Knackt schon fleißig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hulkyoh (19. Juli 2011)

Ich habe auch gestern beim putzen bemerkt, dass mein Bike ( nen Race von ´10 ) genau an der Stelle jeweils links und rechts einen circa 2 mm langen Riss hat.
Den linken Riss habe ich so gelassen, beim rechten habe ich circa 2x2mm vom Lack entfernt weil ich wissen wollte obs nen Riß im Lack ist oder im Alu.
Leider ist der durch.
hoffentlich dreht man mir aus dem entfernten Lack keinen Strick 
Naja, der linke Riß ist ja noch jungfräulich.
Habt ihr auch serienmäßig eine Easton EA30 Sattelstütze drin gehabt?
Vielleicht kommt man ja so dem Fehler auf die Schliche.

Gruß

Hulkyoh


----------



## Trialbiker82 (19. Juli 2011)

Oh je das ist mies.
Wegen dem Lack wird CUBE dir kein Strick draus drehen. Sag deinen Händler bescheid und ca. nach 2 Wochen haste einen neuen.
Hab jetzt einen 2011er Rahmen, eine Race Face Ride Stütze und ne Six Pack Klemme.
Mal schauen was wird


----------



## 4mate (29. Juli 2011)

_.
_


----------



## wazza (29. Juli 2011)

4mate schrieb:


> _.
> _



seh' ich ähnlich.


----------



## hulkyoh (29. Juli 2011)

Muß ich verstehen was das soll?


----------



## motorsportfreak (29. Juli 2011)

Habe nun wegen Knarzen im Unterrohr (Riss Unterrohr-Steuerrohr?) den nächsten bekommen,

Diesmal schwarz-weiß 2010, weil 2011 nur noch in blau-weiß da...

Hat wieder nur wenige Tage gedauert, heute umbauen!


----------



## blutbuche (28. September 2011)

hatte meinen  innerhalb von 6 tagen


----------

